# It's About Time! Floor Mats to be STANDARD EQUIPMENT on MY 2012 Vehicles!!



## BobsM3Coupe (Nov 30, 2009)

It's about time. But like other mfg's, I'm sure BMW will just add the cost to the base price of the vehicle.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

BobsM3Coupe said:


> It's about time. But like other mfg's, I'm sure BMW will just add the cost to the base price of the vehicle.


Actually, today dealers received base price info for model year 2012.

The value proposition just got better.

:thumbup:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Well, if we can't get diesels, at least it's SOMEthing.


----------

